# JD 1460 MoCo opinions



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been contemplating buying a mower conditioner. I looked at a JD 1460 today. Cosmetically it was in fair shape. Paint was somewhat faded. Curtain faded and torn. Mechanically, from what I could tell, it looked to be in good shape. Discs turned freely with no excessive slop. All u-joints looked good. Couldn't see the drive belt because of the cover. Rubber rolls weren't cracked or missing chunks from what I could see. 
Are there any specific weaknesses of this model? Anything else to check condition of? What age range is this model? What are the PTO hp requirements? Please explain module cutter bar?
This is a Case IH dealer about 5 mi from me.
http://m.tractorhouse.com/ListingDetail/Index?listingId=8610591&categoryId=1132
I currently run a Kuhn GMD 700 but would like a moco for certain situations/crop conditions


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are good cutters albeit with some age. Made from the mid 80s to early ninetys I think. They do have a heavy constant velocity pto back on the gearbox that can cause some issues with shaft wear. Also the ears that hold the stone guards tend to wear through. 80 to 90 hp should be sufficient if your hills aren't to steep. It does nt have a modular bar as advertised but is continuous gear on gear so cutterbar bearing failure is bad news.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Module cutterbar can be repaired by separating each section(module) under each cutting knife.assembly. As discbinddr explained the 1460 cutterbar must be split in half to repair. 1460 uses older Kuhn type cutterbar.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually, the 1460 cutterbar does not have to be split in half like the older JD 1327, etc. and is fairly easy to work on.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

discbinedr said:


> Those are good cutters albeit with some age. Made from the mid 80s to early ninetys I think. They do have a heavy constant velocity pto back on the gearbox that can cause some issues with shaft wear. Also the ears that hold the stone guards tend to wear through. 80 to 90 hp should be sufficient if your hills aren't to steep. It does nt have a modular bar as advertised but is continuous gear on gear so cutterbar bearing failure is bad news.


Would the shaft wear be noticeable on the outside of the gearbox?

Are the stone guards on the leading edge of the cutter bar under each turtle? I noticed a couple of those are new

Can the cutter bar bearings be checked without disassembling it?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, those would be the outside splines of the input shaft.

Yes.

The driver bearings can be checked by attempting to rock the discs. The driver assemblies must be removed to check the idler bearings.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

discbinedr said:


> Actually, the 1460 cutterbar does not have to be split in half like the older JD 1327, etc. and is fairly easy to work on.


Thanks correcting me. If required how does one remove the intermediate gears between pinion shafts on a 1460?


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Well... talked to dealer yesterday. He says he went to use the mower a few weeks ago and the "lower" gearbox is popping. He wants $2500 like it is.

Any ideas on what the lower gearbox would cost and how big a job is it to swap? Should I run away from this deal or could it still be worth something to fix it?


----------

